# span tables for canada?



## Knucklez (Oct 21, 2007)

i was just wondering if someone has a link for a clearly described span table for canada? i am thinking of an exterior porch roof for 40lb/^ft snow load and a 12' span. want to know appropriate header size options using dimensional lumber. my guess is (3) 2x10 sitting on top of a 6x6 PT post on each end, but wanted to confirm.

thx

Knucklez


----------



## Wildie (Jul 23, 2008)

Knucklez said:


> i was just wondering if someone has a link for a clearly described span table for canada? i am thinking of an exterior porch roof for 40lb/^ft snow load and a 12' span. want to know appropriate header size options using dimensional lumber. my guess is (3) 2x10 sitting on top of a 6x6 PT post on each end, but wanted to confirm.
> 
> thx
> 
> Knucklez


 I just built a porch roof that is 13' wide and 8' from the house. Its a shed roof.

I could have used 2X6 rafters but I elected to use 2X8s.
I have 2 PT posts at each corner supporting the beam that is constructed from 3, laminated 2X10s. I was going to use 2-2X10s but the inspector required three.
The roof is 1/2" plywood sheeting.
The inspector was concerned about lift from the wind, so the posts are fastened at the base with Simpson post anchors and fastened to the beam with straps and 3/8 lag screws. The rafters are mounted using hurricane clips.
On the house the rafters are supported on a ledger board with joist hangers. The ledger board is supported by 1/2"X5" lag screws driven into each of the house wall studs. (16" centres)


----------



## epson (Jul 28, 2010)

I found this quickly: http://www.suffieldtownhall.com/content/2951/1674/2673/1605/default.aspx

here's a calculator


----------



## Knucklez (Oct 21, 2007)

your picture is similar to my situation but i am not attached to the house. good suggestions about wind uplift.

epson, yes i have seen span tables like that everywhere, but CANADIAN ones are harder to find. i found some that were more for house construction with house roof / truss span calculations but i'm not sure if this is the same or not .. plus it was hard to understand. 

so far, this is what i am using for Canadian deck construction span tables
http://joneakes.com/jons-fixit-database/2093-Deck-Span-Tables

but you can see there is no reference to porch roofs or headers with snow load.


----------



## epson (Jul 28, 2010)

If you can’t find a Canadian span table for your specific needs then check with your local building department for this, they can be of great help.They would be able to tell you what the Ontario building code says about snow loads and spans they also might have a hand out table. I go to my local building department at least once a month for something and they always help me out.


----------

